# Does xln audio addictive keys work with M1 Macs with native support or through rosetta 2 ?



## Karljazz (Apr 29, 2021)

Does xln audio addictive keys work with M1 Macs with native support or through rosetta 2 ?

maybe someone knows because I can not find the information


----------

